# Crufts



## allsturns (Dec 14, 2010)

Just a reminder that Crufts starts today through to Sunday and there will be some coverage on tv. TV coverage starts tonight with the first of 4 two hour programmes, 7pm - 9pm, shown on a channel called more4, for those who can recieve this channel. For others I think it is also available through the pc at http://www.dfscrufts.tv/ 

If anyone is there tomorrow do pop by and say hello!


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

I am there tomorrow, hoping to look at the Hovawarts


----------



## Postcard (Aug 29, 2010)

Have spent almost all day watching the live coverage stream - fantastic fun. 

Absolutely loved watching the agility and flyball - was brilliant to see dogs with a job to do. Hugely impressed by the beagle that took part! 

If anyone buys the wristband which shows all the group judgings I'd love to buy it from you once you've had a watch - will pay the whole £15.


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

I haven't watched any yet but my friend got first and second in class with 2 of her corgis! :no1:


----------



## Rackie (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm going on Sunday. I've never been before so I'm quite excited


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

I'm going tommorow for the first time too - anyone got any useful tips or pointers for a crufts virgin?! :lol2:


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

i WONT be watching it as i think it is wrong, most of the dogs are not healthy due to the way they have been bred and ever since i watched a documentary on tv about it i will never buy a pedigree dog nor shall i ever watch crufts again


----------



## nikki_alaska (Apr 10, 2009)

LOL!!

We were there yesterday, how did everyone do??

Our 'Team' took:

Special Puppy Dog- 1st
Special Junior Dog- 2nd 
Yearling Dog- 2nd 
Limit Dog - 2nd 
Open Dog -1st & 2nd (litter brothers-both CH) 
Special Junior Bitch - 2nd
Yearling Bitch- 2nd 
Post Graduate Bitch- 3rd
Limit Bitch- 3rd
Open Bitch- VHC 

And then went on to take:

BEST OF BREED & BEST PUPPY IN BREED!!

We now have a new Crufts Champion 

Bloody long day though- up at 4am on Fri and got home again at 2 this morning!!


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

rosanna123 said:


> i WONT be watching it as i think it is wrong, most of the dogs are not healthy due to the way they have been bred and ever since i watched a documentary on tv about it i will never buy a pedigree dog nor shall i ever watch crufts again


A true pedigree breeder breeds for health first and form second. The documentary that you reference was based on some bad breeders who had no place in the show world at all. Please research a little further before you state that pedigree dogs are 'not healthy', it's a complete falsehood. 
Bad breeding = unhealthy dogs
Good breeding = healthy dogs
Pedigree or non pedigree has no bearing on the resulting dog.


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

nikki_alaska said:


> LOL!!
> 
> We were there yesterday, how did everyone do??
> 
> ...


Well done! How many dogs did you take? And what breed? My dog's grandad won best veteran in 2009, I was very excited!


----------



## jeweled lady (Aug 25, 2009)

I want to see more Obedience, they only ever show snippets and I love watching Heel work to music particularly Richard Curtis and Mary Ray.


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

Devi said:


> A true pedigree breeder breeds for health first and form second. The documentary that you reference was based on some bad breeders who had no place in the show world at all. Please research a little further before you state that pedigree dogs are 'not healthy', it's a complete falsehood.
> Bad breeding = unhealthy dogs
> Good breeding = healthy dogs
> Pedigree or non pedigree has no bearing on the resulting dog.


Having watched the documentary mentioned id agree, all people featured in it were obviously not competent to breed dogs for show or for any reason, having absolutely no knowledge on genetic problems regarding their chosen breed, either that or no heart. However many breeds have been bred to rediculessly exaggerated forms of the original breed standards and a lot of breeds are unrecognisable as the breed a century ago, with many physical abnormalities coming through and causing suffering to not only the dogs but also the owners, who buy their animals in good faith.

Having said that, i have been to crufts and can say that during my time there i didnt see a single dog that looked unhappy  so i wish all those competeing the best of luck :no1:

(apologies for spelling and grammer, extremely tired XD) :lol2:


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

I did stop going to Crufts, this is my first time back since PDE documentary.

I was pleased to see the German shepherds, which to me looked far less exaggerated than years back. I think they have taken steps forward.

I am not stupid enough to think that certain breed clubs will continue to try to change without the KC pushing them (of course the good breed clubs are the ones helping push the KC) and the KC will not continue change without outside pressure...but the doc did a great job and things are moving forwards so see no reason not to go now and support the continued breeding of pedigree dogs. 

Breed dogs have a very very important place, people looking for a dog most times have things they need to look for in a dog. What i want/need in a dog will be 100% different to what you need/want or what even my own father needs or wants due to his time of life and health. Things such as basic things like size or energy needs or more complex things like knowing what health issues to be aware of. Only by buying from specific breeds can people be most sure they can take a dog that has and gives what they need. 

If buying a cross breed it will still be the pedigree breeders that will have set the possible traits your dog will have. 

For example, now i dont buy into the fact that all crossbreed breeders do less health tests than all pure breed breeders, but say breeding a lab (from the limited gene pool of lab breeders that allow their labs to crossbreed mate) to a poodle (from the far far more limited gene pool of poodle breeders that allow their poodle to crossbreed mate) isnt giving any expanded genepool to anything at all, both breeds have very similar health issues, with a few more each thrown in for good measure, and genetically it is actually a very limited genepool, more so than the pure labradors breeders have to choose from. You can insert any first cross breeds into the above sentence BTW, I pretty much guarantee it will work. Bar any really limited breed genepool dogs or those from the handful of very badly affected breeds such as severe brachycephalic or physical deformities. 

If we all took on mongrels (which by the way are likely the only dogs that get anywhere close to the mythical crossbreed vigor people seem to throw around as a fact) then IMO there would be a lot more dogs entering rescue, as no one would have a clue what their dog will even be size wise, let alone behaviour or energy wise. It would in short be chaos, a complete gamble picking up any puppy. 

If you want that however thats great, it exists. Most people in the know agree that if all dogs were left to breed freely then the end result, give or take height wise, would be pretty much the Canaan dog.


----------



## nikki_alaska (Apr 10, 2009)

Devi said:


> Well done! How many dogs did you take? And what breed? My dog's grandad won best veteran in 2009, I was very excited!


 
WE (6 of us....) took 11 dogs between us 

We have Alaskan Malamutes... you may have seen our Enzo in the Group on TV..... he was a bit freaked by the microphone, but settled ok eventually! The big goofy lump!! But e did manage to get shortlisted to the final 8 in group 

xx


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

nikki_alaska said:


> We have Alaskan Malamutes... you may have seen our Enzo in the Group on TV..... he was a bit freaked by the microphone, but settled ok eventually! The big goofy lump!! But e did manage to get shortlisted to the final 8 in group


Wow I saw him in the flesh I think, he was massive! The person with him was stood at the end of the rows not far from where I stowed my husband whilst I spoke to my future Hovawart breeder.

A friend of a friend of a friend, or rather a German shepherd friend of my retriever is bred by a friend of Hayley of Saxonike, although she doesnt know me at all I saw her in the ring so did watch a little of the Malamutes.


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

rosanna123 said:


> i WONT be watching it as i think it is wrong, most of the dogs are not healthy due to the way they have been bred and ever since i watched a documentary on tv about it i will never buy a pedigree dog nor shall i ever watch crufts again


How hypocritical is that?

You thought it perfectly ok to stock mass-produced, inbred, potentially unhealthy animals in your pet shop, but pedigree dogs is wrong?

I would never buy a pedigree either, because I have always and will always take on rescue dogs. But I love watching Crufts and I have huge admiration for the breeders on there who dedicate a huge part of their lives and a lot of money to continuing lines and producing quality, health-tested dogs.


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

rosanna123 said:


> i WONT be watching it as i think it is wrong, most of the dogs are not healthy due to the way they have been bred and ever since i watched a documentary on tv about it i will never buy a pedigree dog nor shall i ever watch crufts again


LOL What on earth makes you think that MOST of the dogs are not healthy?
Do you believe all the garbage in newspapers too?


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

vonnie said:


> I would never buy a pedigree either, because I have always and will always take on rescue dogs.


And of course pedigree dogs dont come into rescue, do they?

_*looks at pics of her beautiful RESCUE great dane Blu*_

For just about every breed, there is a breed rescue.


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

LisaLQ said:


> And of course pedigree dogs dont come into rescue, do they?
> 
> _*looks at pics of her beautiful RESCUE great dane Blu*_
> 
> For just about every breed, there is a breed rescue.


You're right Lisa and I worded that completely wrong. My two are crosses but I have seen plenty of pedigrees in the same pound and on the rescue forums.

My point was that although I always take rescues, but it's not because I have a problem with pedigrees or their breeders. The reason Rosanna gave was based on one sensationalised television programme. To claim most pedigree dogs are unhealthy is nonsense.


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

vonnie said:


> You're right Lisa and I worded that completely wrong. My two are crosses but I have seen plenty of pedigrees in the same pound and on the rescue forums.
> 
> My point was that although I always take rescues, but it's not because I have a problem with pedigrees or their breeders. The reason Rosanna gave was based on one sensationalised television programme. To claim most pedigree dogs are unhealthy is nonsense.


 it is not nonsence, all you have to do is see the dogs to know they are unhealthy, and they MUST look that way to get anywhere in the show ring. e.g GSD who's backs are very sloped, british bull dogs who cant give birth to their own young, who have breathing and joint problems (as told to be by a vet), basset hounds who have recurrent ear problems, eye problems, jiont problems (also told to be by a vet). if the dog was breed the way it should be so that it WAS healthy then it wouldnt be allowed in the show ring as it is classed as NOT BEING TRUE TO THE BREED. so someone please prove me wrong.


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

vonnie said:


> How hypocritical is that?
> 
> You thought it perfectly ok to stock mass-produced, inbred, potentially unhealthy animals in your pet shop, but pedigree dogs is wrong?
> 
> I would never buy a pedigree either, because I have always and will always take on rescue dogs. But I love watching Crufts and I have huge admiration for the breeders on there who dedicate a huge part of their lives and a lot of money to continuing lines and producing quality, health-tested dogs.


 
you only believe that because you did not let me explain, i have now found breeders of all the animals i will supply, but you still wont be happy with this as YOU dont like animals being sold in shops as you have said before.


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

rosanna123 said:


> it is not nonsence, all you have to do is see the dogs to know they are unhealthy, and they MUST look that way to get anywhere in the show ring. e.g GSD who's backs are very sloped, british bull dogs who cant give birth to their own young, who have breathing and joint problems (as told to be by a vet), basset hounds who have recurrent ear problems, eye problems, jiont problems (also told to be by a vet). if the dog was breed the way it should be so that it WAS healthy then it wouldnt be allowed in the show ring as it is classed as NOT BEING TRUE TO THE BREED. so someone please prove me wrong.


While you're right in that these problems do occur in some breeds - I dont' think you'll find a good, responsible dog breeder than would ever try to deny that they do - these animals you're talking about are a very small minority of the dogs, certainly not 'most' of them. It's deeply unfair and incredibly ignorant to make sweeping blanket statements about the welfare of these dogs, when the majority of the breeders select their breeding dogs responsibly and ethically to avoid and breed out these problems. I'm a veterinary professional, and thoroughly enjoyed visiting Crufts for the first time today - of the hundreds of dogs I met they were all healthy, bright, happy and beautifully bred and cared for with doting and devoted owners - I didn't see a single dog the whole day that I felt concerned for. I was also great to see the Kennel Clubs Genetics Centre and the dog genomics stalls attracting a lot of interest from breeders, with an increasing number of genetics tests available to help eliminate a number of hereditary problems in several target breeds.


----------



## nikki_alaska (Apr 10, 2009)

well what was a thread about peoples hobbies has turnerd out well yet again, hasnt it!!

Is it impossible to bring arguments into generalised threads anymore?

Still, im proud of our 'team' and placings, a lot of time and effort goes into our dogs, as im sure everyone who owns a dog does too and understands.

Congrats to anyone who went and got placed, and even if they didnt- congrats for qualifying in the first place!!


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

rosanna123 said:


> it is not nonsence, all you have to do is see the dogs to know they are unhealthy, and they MUST look that way to get anywhere in the show ring. e.g GSD who's backs are very sloped, british bull dogs who cant give birth to their own young, who have breathing and joint problems (as told to be by a vet), basset hounds who have recurrent ear problems, eye problems, jiont problems (also told to be by a vet). if the dog was breed the way it should be so that it WAS healthy then it wouldnt be allowed in the show ring as it is classed as NOT BEING TRUE TO THE BREED. so someone please prove me wrong.


The reputable breeders of bulldogs will not rebreed a dog who needed a cesarean. nor will they breed her offspring. Reputable breeders will not breed a basset with any genetic issues at all. Please do not quote this program as if it represents all pedigree breeders, it does not at all. There are bad breeders in every breed, most show breeders are not as they have a reputation to uphold, no reputation means no rosettes.
As for rescues, I have 3 dogs, all pedigree, 2 are rescues, I also have a foster for a rescue, again a pedigree. From my time in rescues, the most unwanted dogs have been pedigrees. It used to be Rotties, but now it's Staffies. Any crossbreed will be more likely to get a home than a pure staff.


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

rosanna123 said:


> you only believe that because you did not let me explain, i have now found breeders of all the animals i will supply, but you still wont be happy with this as YOU dont like animals being sold in shops as you have said before.


No good breeder will allow their pets to be sold in a shop. If I bred so much as a mouse then I would want to meet the prospective owners, question them on their practice, and make sure that MY animals were going to the right home for them.


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

what diffrence does it make if an animal is sold in a shop or not


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

rosanna123 said:


> what diffrence does it make if an animal is sold in a shop or not


A breeder who will allow their animal to be sold in a shop does not care about the animal, only the money. Therefore it's likely that health tests have not been performed, animals are not appropriately vaccinated, and breeding conditions are less than ideal.
This leads to a sick pet and a big vet bill for prospective owners.


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

Devi said:


> A breeder who will allow their animal to be sold in a shop does not care about the animal, only the money. Therefore it's likely that health tests have not been performed, animals are not appropriately vaccinated, and breeding conditions are less than ideal.
> This leads to a sick pet and a big vet bill for prospective owners.


 
ok, so your another pet shop hateing person then are you, so i guess it would make no diffrence to you if i was to say that i would be checking out all my suppliers before buying from them, i would be personally picking the animals that i sell, all my animals will come with care sheets and i will also be doing events to teach people about the animals that i will be selling every month. i am also doing alot of animal care courses, a veterinary assistant course as well as voluntary work at vets and rescue centers before opening my shop


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

rosanna123 said:


> if the dog was breed the way it should be so that it WAS healthy then it wouldnt be allowed in the show ring as it is classed as NOT BEING TRUE TO THE BREED. so someone please prove me wrong.


Please tell me what is so dreadfully unhealthy about my showdogs?
Please don't comment on things that you do not know sufficient about - have you ever attended a dog show? Known any good breeders? Owned a well bred pedigree dog?

Was it not you who hadn't even been aware dogs needed health testing when trying to stud out a rescue mongrel?


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

i have never owned a pedigree dog no, as i have always owned mongrols who have all lived to almost 20 years old and had NO health problems but i do know a few people who do and who do show there dogs at crufts, i would never own a pure bred due to the genetic disorders they can and often do inherit, even after the health checks have been done. and yes i have entered do shows and yes i do know breeders


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

YAY so glad a retriever has won crufts! about bloody time, stunning dog, love all retirvers, Labradors of course been Number one followed by flat coats :flrt::flrt:


----------



## nikki_alaska (Apr 10, 2009)

Can this stop now?

It doesnt make for good reading for other members, nor new members!!!

I was so proud of our day, and people start arguing and dampening it 

STOP IT PLEASE!!!!!


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

And you should be proud 

Huge congratulations to all the members who showed there :no1:


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

rosanna123 said:


> i have never owned a pedigree dog no, as i have always owned mongrols who have all lived to almost 20 years old and had NO health problems but i do know a few people who do and who do show there dogs at crufts,* i would never own a pure bred due to the genetic disorders they can and often do inherit, even after the health checks have been done.* and yes i have entered do shows and yes i do know breeders



they can inherit them, like every other dog in the world, regardless of its pedigree?

haven't watched crufts yet, i ended up recording it all, so have about 8 hours to watch, me and the mongrel watched the terrier class before, and i'll watch an hour or two later with the GSD :no1:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

I completely missed Crufts on tv for a couple of years now, found it hard to watch after we lost our dogs.

I used to really love watching the hounds :flrt:


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

congratulations nikki_alaska and everyone else who entered crufts, sounds like it was a fantastic weekend  
I've only ever been once and that was because I won tickets but I thought it was fantastic! (my only complaint was that they sold no vegetarian food and I was starving! lol) - wander if they did this year.. hmm...


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

rosanna123 said:


> ok, so your another pet shop hateing person then are you, so i guess it would make no diffrence to you if i was to say that i would be checking out all my suppliers before buying from them, i would be personally picking the animals that i sell, all my animals will come with care sheets and i will also be doing events to teach people about the animals that i will be selling every month. i am also doing alot of animal care courses, a veterinary assistant course as well as voluntary work at vets and rescue centers before opening my shop


The fact that you call them suppliers shows that you are not dealing with good people. Good breeders would never be known as 'suppliers'. 
The point, that you appear to be missing, is that good breeders would not be selling to shops. Let's take the example of rabbits, say I'm a breeder of dwarf lops, I breed for health first, I health test and remove substandard animals from my breeding program, who are then neutered and sold to pet homes with contracts. I get four or five generations in and am happy with my line, I begin to show and begin to win. I breed my best doe to my best buck, or maybe a buck of high quality that I pay stud fee for.
This entire process has taken 5 years of work, networking, research, and pet care. I have 6 kits of top quality.
Now do I -
a) Sell my kits myself to carefully vetted owners who will show and continue my bloodline spreading my reputation and continuing my good work or...
b) Flog them to the pet shop to be sold to strangers who will keep them in a poxy hutch and do nothing with them?
Think about it a little.


----------



## snowdrop (Feb 5, 2011)

I'd just like to say a huge congratulations to everyone who qualified for crufts, i go every year and there is some truly beautiful, HEALTHY, and bright eyed dogs there. Its a wonderful experience for dog owners to go and meet a huge variety of dogs and pups. Its also great for a good couple of hours of shopping :lol2: Every single person has a hobby, and personally i don't see what is wrong devoting your life and a lot of time to the animals that makes you the happiest, as for breeding breeders are only creating happier and healthier dogs for our children and grandchildren to come, and by KC reg pups gives other generations the chance to experience what others have. Its not fair believing what people tell you (not aimed at anyone!) it will get us no where in life.
I didn't go this year as i was just to busy, and really gutted that i missed it.
As for buying kc reg dogs, my rottie isn't but her mum was and dad wasn't although both have had all the necessary checks (e.g hip scores), however when i brought my newfoundland I had to buy a kc reg (bodge was my very first xlarge dog) i wasn't going to take any chances and wanted to go to someone that truly knew what they was doing, all his relatives had been shown at crufts, i couldn't believe it when i walked into one room that was just full of trophies and rosettes :gasp::2thumb:


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

i am not posting in this thread anymore as i have now started a thread to DISCUSS the issues that have been brought up. all ia m going to say it that even though they i breeders i call them suppliers as they are SUPPYLING my shop


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

Watched some if it, but wasn't in to see it all. 

Years ago, my mums schnauzer bitch qualified so we went down for the weekend and had a great time. Shame its so far away! 



nikki_alaska said:


> Our 'Team' took:


Congratulations!! :no1:


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

snowdrop said:


> however when i brought my newfoundland I had to buy a kc reg (bodge was my very first xlarge dog) i wasn't going to take any chances and wanted to go to someone that truly knew what they was doing, all his relatives had been shown at crufts, i couldn't believe it when i walked into one room that was just full of trophies and rosettes :gasp::2thumb:


I deffinately think that trusting your dogs parents has been health checked and bred for health and temperment is a must, and if it needs to be KC for you to be able to do that them that then you can't argue with that. Some people might not have to see KC but I think it's the trust that counts, and a bucket load of trophies and rosettes wouldn't hurt XD 

I would love a newfoundland, but I don't think I'd be good with the drool and shedding even if I did one day have a large enough house and garden. Though I'd probably get over it for such a lovely dog.

I didn't see them the one time I went to crufts, I saw the agility and flyball etc. mostly remember a lot of beautiful collies. 

I'm going to have to go next year I think


----------



## snowdrop (Feb 5, 2011)

Well at the time there wasn't any un KC reg newfies around lol, so didn't actually have the choice  It helped being able to his parents and grand parents , but i do agree trust is the key! I hope people feel the same when tias puppies are hear (my rottie)
Ow he was a hell of a lot fuss but i did love him!, he needed to be groomed twice a day and had a bib for dinner times lol!
They seem to be getting smaller through the years, mine was a giant compared to some i've seen recently. :hmm:
I'm going to go next year to, well fingers crossed.


----------



## yonark (May 23, 2007)

my GSD doesn't have a sloped back and she is VERY healthy and her father comes from a very well know breeder who just happened to win best of breed and numerous other titles at crufts. and although some GSD have problems with sloped back thats not the case for all. 
and when they are getting shown they are placed in a stance to make it look that way.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

yonark said:


> my GSD doesn't have a sloped back and she is VERY healthy and her father comes from a very well know breeder who just happened to win best of breed and numerous other titles at crufts. and although so*me GSD have problems with sloped back thats not the case for all. *
> *and when they are getting shown they are placed in a stance to make it look that way*.


 

I totally agree with this, my friend breeds/shows GSD and its only when they are stacked that their backs look over sloped


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I do agree - it's basically the position they are put in to be judged.

Most dogs that are shown are made to stand "four square" - I don't know which other breeds, if any, are set up with one hind leg under them, which gives the back a slope, but GSD's certainly are.


----------



## Basilbrush (Feb 6, 2009)

9Red said:


> While you're right in that these problems do occur in some breeds - I dont' think you'll find a good, responsible dog breeder than would ever try to deny that they do - these animals you're talking about are a very small minority of the dogs, certainly not 'most' of them. It's deeply unfair and incredibly ignorant to make sweeping blanket statements about the welfare of these dogs, when the majority of the breeders select their breeding dogs responsibly and ethically to avoid and breed out these problems. I'm a veterinary professional, and thoroughly enjoyed visiting Crufts for the first time today - of the hundreds of dogs I met they were all healthy, bright, happy and beautifully bred and cared for with doting and devoted owners - I didn't see a single dog the whole day that I felt concerned for. I was also great to see the Kennel Clubs Genetics Centre and the dog genomics stalls attracting a lot of interest from breeders, with an increasing number of genetics tests available to help eliminate a number of hereditary problems in several target breeds.


 
*Well said 9Red*.:notworthy:




nikki_alaska said:


> LOL!!
> 
> We were there yesterday, how did everyone do??
> 
> ...


 
*WELL DONE* nikki_alaska - you should be rightly proud of all your hard work in what you have achieved this weekend Crufts, and everyone else who qualified and won at Crufts.

Roseanne - you say you have started another thread to further *DISCUSS* this one - then please find the *MATURITY* to *LISTEN* to what other more experienced people have to say on the subject, i.e. the Veterinary Professional up above.

This is an open forum where everyone has their own opinions on all subjects. Please do not try and ram down our throats your completely and utterly ignorant one. You are merely a small fish in the great scheme of things!!!:whistling2:

Jules


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Here Here!! :2thumb:


----------



## Rackie (Jan 30, 2011)

I had a really lovely day at Crufts yesterday. Met some really lovely dogs and managed not to spend too much money!
Though it did make me miss my dog (I'm at uni so I hardly see her ) and made my Dalmatian craving worse lol!


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

You can check out my Crufts photo's here  (providing you have a FB account)

Log in | Facebook


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

Basilbrush said:


> *Well said 9Red*.:notworthy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i am hence i started the other thread. i have stated that it is an argument free zone, and other than a couple of people trying to start an argument a coarse trouble. i belive it has stayed a argument free zone. i am discussing points with people, understanding their views.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

x Sarah x said:


> You can check out my Crufts photo's here  (providing you have a FB account)
> 
> Log in | Facebook


I'm not on facebook :sad:

BTW I'm not :sad: because I'm not on Facebook, cos I don't want to be, but I'm sad I can't see your photographs! :2thumb:


----------



## Rackie (Jan 30, 2011)

Lovely pics


----------



## allsturns (Dec 14, 2010)

Well I've finally recovered from the weekend and figured I'd log back in. I'm not going to comment on the health of pedigree dogs as this was not the original purpose for this thread as I think my views on this have previously been made clear.

Here's a few pics from around the boxer ring for you to enjoy;









Buddy aka Champion Boxken Bottle A Beer taking 2nd in Veteran dog at 10 years of age, beaten only by his 7 year old son Ch Koppernox Mickey Finn

...and waiting his turn...









His litter sister Zara aka Boxken Bitter Beer also 2nd in Veteran beaten only by a 7 year old;










And wondering what all the fuss is about on her bench;









Not bad for 10 year olds eh?!

The Best of Breed (who of course was also GROUP 1) and Bitch CC Winner;

Ch Winuwuk Lust at first sight and Ch Roamaro First Issue at Walkon








Incidently the Bitch CC Winner is a grandaughter of our other Veteran Ch Boxken Big Issue (9 years old)

And the Best Puppy in Breed winner Viva La Diva at Seacrest (A daughter of our own Ch Boxken Big Issue);









Boxers were judged by: 
Dogs Eddie Banks
Bitches Helen Banks

...The first time in our breed history that a husband and wife team have judged at this prestigious show.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Lovely photographs! :2thumb:


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

feorag said:


> I'm not on facebook :sad:
> 
> BTW I'm not :sad: because I'm not on Facebook, cos I don't want to be, but I'm sad I can't see your photographs! :2thumb:


uh oh, i'll see what i can do, but there are over 100 photo's!


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

my mum, lol


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

brilliant photos, some stunning looking dogs there. don't think i can name the breed on half of them though lol.



nikki_alaska said:


> Can this stop now?
> 
> It doesnt make for good reading for other members, nor new members!!!
> 
> ...


is there any footage on youtube or anything? i'd love to see your dogs.


----------



## Rackie (Jan 30, 2011)

Here are some of my pics!


----------



## Rackie (Jan 30, 2011)

It was fab seeing so many different breeds


----------



## nikki_alaska (Apr 10, 2009)

*mogwai* said:


> brilliant photos, some stunning looking dogs there. don't think i can name the breed on half of them though lol.
> 
> 
> 
> is there any footage on youtube or anything? i'd love to see your dogs.


 
There is no proper video footage of our Enzo in the group- but he is in this video (Alaskan Malamute- first dog in line up) in the final shortlist of the working group...

YouTube - dfs Crufts 2011 Best In Group Working Dogs

These are some of my photo's of our Team in action....

Paolo- 2nd Yearling Dog...










Freddy- 2nd Limit Dog...










Frankee- 2nd Junior Dog...










Maddy- Limit Bitch










Cruz- 2nd Open Dog (Litter Brother To Enzo...)



















And the Man himself..... ENZO!!! 
(1st Open Dog, Dog CC, BOB and Shortlisted in group....)




























And Enzo going into the group ring...










And standing in the shortlist:










Hope you like our doggies


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

x Sarah x said:


> uh oh, i'll see what i can do, but there are over 100 photo's!


Yeh!!! You saved the best til last! :lol2:

some wonderful photos there of some beautiful dogs. As a great hound fan I loved all the beautiful photos of the hounds! :2thumb:



nikki_alaska said:


> Hope you like our doggies


I do - very much! :flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Excellent photos of stunning dogs:no1:


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

nikki_alaska said:


> There is no proper video footage of our Enzo in the group- but he is in this video (Alaskan Malamute- first dog in line up) in the final shortlist of the working group...
> 
> YouTube - dfs Crufts 2011 Best In Group Working Dogs
> 
> ...


stunning animals, really beautiful. regardless of some opinions on this thread, you should be proud or yourselves and your dogs. :no1:


----------

